# Lean to Shelter



## ranger4327 (Dec 11, 2008)

I am looking to build a 3 sided lean to structure, approx 10x20.....just something some critters (cows, goats) can use for shelter. Any design thoughts? Wanna make it relatively simple and cost effecient. I am thinking some type of pole barn as I have fairly easy access to spruce or cedar logs. But was thinking maybe usins pressure treated 6x6's and strap and metal it all.....

then, the question of how to adress the footer issue....to drill holes, cement, pads, etc..... I live in cold climate so deal with frost....It will be a natural dirt floor, no slab.... any thoughts, ideas, suggestions???:dance:


----------



## wvstuck (Sep 19, 2008)

If you are using treated posts I would just drill holes, one at each corner and then again about every 6 to 8 feet along the three sides you are covering. Around here we would side it with rough cut lumber from the sawmill, buying the odd cuts (mixed length and width pieces) for about $100 per 1000 board feet in a bundle.

I would also use the rough cut lumber to make a slanted roof with rafters and cover it with corrugated tin for a roof.

That's the cheapest way I know to do it.

When you said three sided lean to that brought up another picture. It sounds like you just want to make a weather shed with three sides closed up. I hope what I described is what you were thinking.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

I just use treated 4"x4"s. You have more snow so 6"x6" is better. 1 in the middle of the long sides. 3 heavy rafters. Make sure you put the open side downwind. N or E side here as our wind comes from the SE....James


----------



## rickfrosty (Jun 19, 2008)

In Baxter Park in ME they at least used to have 3 sided 'Adirondack' 'lean-to's' made of notched logs and a shed roof, (or you could have sort of a 'salt-box' roof with a small section tilting down on open side).
Easiest on open end of side walls to just cut ends of logs evenly vertically & spike a 2x6 upright into all the log ends. (Then drive stake in ground adjacent to this upright & secure to it, or pour bucket of concrete flush w/ground there w/stake to secure ends of sidewalls ?)
Notching doesn't have to be fancy at all.
Do you have trees to use ? This would be very rugged & last a long time, even under abuse from pigs/goats.
Also could be taken apart & moved if need be ?


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

To me, lean-to means it is attached to another structure. Is that the case here, or are you building a 3-sided shed? We have re-built ours 3 times in 25 years. That open side leaves it vulnerable when you get enough wind from the wrong direction. You either have to built it hurricane proof, or put it on runners and let the wind tip it over, not tear it apart. We opted for hurricane proof, and our shed is pole construction, 4 X 4's sunk over 3 feet deep in concrete. We put big bolts around the bottoms, sticking out to really "grab" the cement. No nails, all screws. Hurricane clips where every rafter joins the structure. Metal "L" brackets with extra screws where the runners that the steel is screwed to join the rafters. 

The last time our shed was wrecked by wind, the 4 X 4's were just deep in the ground without cement. At least 3 feet deep. The roof held together so well, the front ones were pulled clear up out of the ground!


----------

